# Inquisition war



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Bottom line is this a good book. I know most of the fluff has changed so much since then, but is it a good read.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I read it a while back, despite others warning me not to because it was bad, but I thought it was alright. The problem is that the inquisition war trilogy takes from a fair amount of older fluff, easily from second edition, and because of that it is a harder read that fewer can enjoy.


I liked a great deal of it, but there were elements that I could not find any love for.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i didnt even realise this was a re-release!
what are some of the old fluff vs new fluff conflicts? without getting too spolierish.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The weapons used by the Eldar in the second book is an easy conflict, or how about the engineer character? He an obvious conflict, being what he is and all.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

They're not using plamsa pistols or anything are they?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe there was mention of a tangleweb or similar gun, and possibly las or laser based weapons on the likes of guardians.

Now it might just be my imagination, but they either no longer have those weapons or do not use them. (Except possibly lasblasters, but even then..)


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I liked it but the ending let it down


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Coming from just a book background and not knowing much fluff(just aside whats in the books) would I find these discrepancies odd.


----------

